

Sweetbox II, the perfect case for your Raspberry Pi - johnchristopher
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/677951563/sweetbox-ii-the-perfect-case-for-your-raspberry-pi

======
velodrome
I like the case but it's kind of expensive.

Let's assume a Raspberry PI costs $40 after shipping. This case costs $22 (11
GBP + 3GBP for shipping).

It's like half of a whole Raspberry Pi.

~~~
braum
that's what I was thinking too.

------
marcelocamanho
Why waste money buying a case? Just make one. I made mine using the original
shipping case kind of like this one
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-original-
shippi...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-original-shipping-
case-hack/) In my case I did not have a rotary tool at hand, so I just used a
knife and my oven to warm it up so that the plastic can be cut easily. Just be
careful not to overcut (or cut yourself).

------
zengr
There are a bunch of cheap and good cases on eBay:
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=15&_sacat=0&_fro...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=15&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=raspberry+pi+case&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1)

